# Greetings from Wisconsin



## mrt2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am looking to get back into martial arts after a 35 year hiatus.  I trained in Tang Soo Do in high school for 3 years.  I am now 52 years old, and quite a bit heavier than I was then.  Unfortunately, Tang Soo Do studios are pretty limited where I live, so I will probably switch to Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome to Martailtalk, bro.

And welcome back to Martial Arts in general.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I am looking to get back into martial arts after a 35 year hiatus.  I trained in Tang Soo Do in high school for 3 years.  I am now 52 years old, and quite a bit heavier than I was then.  Unfortunately, Tang Soo Do studios are pretty limited where I live, so I will probably switch to Tae Kwon Do.


Hi there mrt2,

May I ask, where in Wisconsin do you live?  I grew up in a small town in the southwest corner of the state.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Hi there mrt2,
> 
> May I ask, where in Wisconsin do you live?  I grew up in a small town in the southwest corner of the state.


I am in Mequon, about 20 miles north of Milwaukee.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I am in Mequon, about 20 miles north of Milwaukee.


Cool, I grew up in Lancaster, almost straight west from you, near Platteville.

I am guessing there are lots of schools in the Milwaukee area, yes?


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Cool, I grew up in Lancaster, almost straight west from you, near Platteville.
> 
> I am guessing there are lots of schools in the Milwaukee area, yes?


Yes.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> Yes.


Well, take a look at the schools that are close enough that you can expect to make it to class on a regular basis.  Look at all of those schools, regardless of what system they teach.  Don’t get too attached to a particular style.  Go visit those schools, try a class or two, then decide which one you feel offers the best quality instruction and that you feel you will fit in well with the group, and that you can afford the price.

Then get started.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 2, 2018)

welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 3, 2018)

A hearty welcome mrt2


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 3, 2018)

donald1 said:


> Hello!


Hahaha ah Donald, you and your gifs, love it XD


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I am looking to get back into martial arts after a 35 year hiatus.  I trained in Tang Soo Do in high school for 3 years.  I am now 52 years old, and quite a bit heavier than I was then.  Unfortunately, Tang Soo Do studios are pretty limited where I live, so I will probably switch to Tae Kwon Do.




Welcome to MT.


----------

